# نرجو المساعدة حولsato cnc plasma cutting machine



## د.مرتضى (16 أغسطس 2007)

وردت لكليتنا ماكنة تحكم رقمي للقطع بالبلازما ولكن الsoftware تبعا مفقود وعند الاتصال بالشركة المجهزة لم يزودونا بسوفت وير جديد وكذلك الكتالوك الخاص بها باللغة الالمانية والتي لا نجيدها لذا ارجو من يستطيع مساعتنا في هذا الشان لا يقصر ولكم لاجر والثواب انشاء الله


----------



## Makhzoumi (25 سبتمبر 2007)

ألسلام عليكم

ما هو نوع الماكنه (الشركه والموديل) وما هو نوع ماكنه البلازما وان شاء الله احاول المساعدة.


----------



## د.مرتضى (28 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي مخزومي 
نوع الماكنة SATRONIK C3250
وهي من نوع Flame Cutting Machine
ولم يرد معها سوى كتالوك بالالماني وعنما انتهينا من تنصيبها لم نستطع تشغيلها 
ان اي مساعدة تقدمها لنا في تشغيل هذه الماكنة ستكون ذات قيمة كبيرة سواء كانت خطوات التشغيل او الرقم السري او صور توضيحية وانتم تعرفون الظروف التي يمر بها عراقنا الصابر
جزاكم الله عن امتكم خيرا في شهر الخير ووفقكم لخدمة الاسلام


----------



## Makhzoumi (28 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم د.مرتضى

ألله يعين اهلنا في العراق ويوقف الفتنه ان شاء الله.

بخصوص الماكنه , ارجو ان تلقي نظرة على الموقع التالي للتاكد من انها نفس الماكنه , واذا لم تستطع الاتصال بالشركة اخبرني وساقوم انا بذللك.

http://www.sato.de/satoe/satc1e.htm

في اي كليه انت يا د.مرتضى, أنا اصلا من العراق و خريج جامعة بغداد.


----------



## د.مرتضى (28 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي 
انا طالب دكتوراه وتدريسي في جامعة البصرة 
الماكنة وردت لنا عن طريق مذكرة التفاهم قبل 5 سنوات وهي نفس الماكنة الموجودةفي الموقع المرفق 
لقد تمكنا من نصبها بجهود ذاتية في الكلية ولكن عند التشغيللم نتمكن من تشغيلها لانن لم نمتلك هذا النوع من التكنولوجيا بسبب الحصار وكما اخبرتكم سلفا الكتالوك بالالماني
لذا ارجو منكم شرحا مفصلا عن طريقة التشغيل وكيفية اجراء عملية القطع 
تقبل الله طاعاتكم في شهر الخير


----------

